# [world]Le ménage[resolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Il me semble que je dois faire du ménage dans mon fichier world et j'aimerai bien des avis avant de faire quelque chose d'irréparable.

```
ataualpa media # cat /var/lib/portage/world

app-admin/sudo

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-arch/lha

app-arch/p7zip

app-arch/rar

app-arch/zip

app-benchmarks/cpuburn

app-cdr/k9copy

app-dicts/myspell-fr

app-editors/vim

app-emulation/wine

app-misc/mc

app-misc/screen

app-office/openoffice-bin

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/layman

app-portage/mirrorselect

app-vim/vim-spell-fr

dev-cpp/gtkmm

dev-db/mysql

dev-lang/perl

dev-lang/php

dev-lang/python

dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old

dev-python/PyQt4

dev-util/lafilefixer

dev-util/subversion

games-action/armagetronad

games-emulation/dboxfe

games-emulation/dosbox

games-misc/xpenguins

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/kmail

kde-base/okular

kde-misc/kdmtheme

kde-misc/yakuake

media-gfx/bootsplash-themes

media-gfx/gimp

media-gfx/inkscape

media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo

media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

media-gfx/splashutils

media-libs/easyh10

media-libs/xine-lib

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/amarok

media-sound/mpg123

media-sound/tuxguitar

media-tv/freevo

media-tv/xawtv

media-tv/xmltv

media-video/camstream

media-video/kdenlive

media-video/motion

media-video/setpwc

media-video/subdownloader

media-video/vlc

net-fs/mount-cifs

net-fs/samba

net-misc/netkit-telnetd

net-p2p/amule

net-p2p/ktorrent

net-print/gutenprint

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/ethtool

sys-apps/hal

sys-apps/hotplug

sys-apps/lm_sensors

sys-apps/slocate

sys-boot/grub

sys-devel/gcc:3.3

sys-devel/libtool

sys-fs/dosfstools

sys-fs/e2fsprogs

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.27-r7

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.27-r8

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

sys-process/vixie-cron

virtual/jre

www-client/firefox-bin

www-client/links

www-plugins/adobe-flash

www-servers/apache

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-libs/cairo

x11-libs/wxGTK

```

Dans la catégorie : envie de le dégommer car je ne connais pas nous avons :

```
app-admin/syslog-ng

app-arch/lha

app-arch/p7zip

app-arch/rar

app-arch/zip

app-benchmarks/cpuburn

dev-cpp/gtkmm
```

Dans la catégorie : utile mais n'a rien a faire dans mon fichier world nous avons :

```
media-libs/xine-lib

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.27-r7

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.27-r8

x11-libs/cairo

x11-libs/wxGTK
```

Dans les curieux :

dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old puisqu'il y a déjà dbus ?

sys-devel/gcc:3.3 pourquoi préciser la version 3.3 et ne pas plutôt laisser gcc ?

x11-base/xorg-server et x11-base/xorg-x11 y en a t-il pas un de trop sur les deux ?

media-sound/mpg123 celui-ci n'est-il pas lié à freevo ?

net-print/gutenprint, je n'ai plus d'imprimante et n'en aurait plus jamais !

Merci me donner votre avis car tous ces paquets sont en instance de suppression !Last edited by BENJI on Mon Mar 01, 2010 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

garde syslog-ng, il est utilisé pour logguer les messages dans la console 12

avant, il y avait udept, mais il a été masqué, car incompatible avec portage-2.2 ; essaie toujours.

Ce que je te propose : tu fais un back-up de world, tu enlèves les lignes que tu trouves non nécessaire, puis tu fais un "emerge -pDa --depclean", et regarde ce qu'il va nettoyer. Si ça te va, tu gardes tes modifications.

----------

## BENJI

 :Confused:  Je croyais qu'il ne fallait jamais modifier à la main le fichier world ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Un sujet plus que classique sur ce forum. Certains prônent des solutions automatiques qui vont enlever toutes les lignes qui dépendent d'une autre... mais ce n'est pas une bonne idée. En effet, si par la suite tu supprimes le logiciel correspondant à cette ligne, tu perds au premier 'emerge --depclean' ses dépendances... que tu peux vouloir utiliser (par exemple tu veux continuer à utiliser mplayer même si tu n'as plus ogmrip qui en dépend). Il s'agit donc de lire ton fichier world en te posant la question "est-ce que j'utilise directement ce logiciel ou seulement comme dépendance d'un ou de plusieurs autres logiciels ?". Ainsi, à moins d'être développeur, tu supprimeras toutes les bibliothèques et tous les langages de programmation, tu supprimeras sans doute X (tu ne veux pas X si tu n'as plus aucune application graphique, comme celles de KDE, qui en dépend), etc.

----------

## xaviermiller

une idée : 

```
for f in `cat /var/lib/portage/world`

do

    echo --- $f ---

    equery d $f

    echo ------

done
```

Te donnera les dépendances. Normalment, tout logiciel dépendant d'un autre ne devrait pas figurer dans world, sauf si tu le veux explicitement (et dans ce cas, il ne sera pas nettoyé automatiquement).

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso, le nettoyage du world, je me le permets pour les ebuild dont je sais qu'ils proviennent d'un emerge --oneshot... sans le oneshot. Parce que sinon, autant faire direct un emerge -C...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Perso, le nettoyage du world, je me le permets pour les ebuild dont je sais qu'ils proviennent d'un emerge --oneshot... sans le oneshot. Parce que sinon, autant faire direct un emerge -C...

 

Si je comprends bien BENJI, il souhaite un fichier world propre. Ce la signifie qu'il ne devrait contenir que les logiciels qu'utilisent directement les utilisateurs finaux. Donc, comme je l'écrivais, X n'a rien à y faire... mais il ne faut pas le désinstaller X pour autant puisque d'autres logiciels (utilisés par les utilisateurs finaux) en dépendent !

----------

## BENJI

J'ai supprimer de mon world x11-base/xorg-server et le emerge depclean n'a rien retourner.

Par contre si je fais la même chose avec x11-base/xorg-x11 là j'ai deux pages de paquets qui sont sur la sellette... j'hésite à aller jusqu'au bout.

Je n'ai qu'un utilisateur sur mon PC.

Est-ce que je peux qu'en même supprimer cette ligne ? D'après ce que tu dis la réponse serait oui !

Confirmes-tu ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Liste nous ces paquets et on se posera la question si oui ou non tu les utilises directement comme utilisateurs finaux. Si la réponse est oui (ce qui m'étonneraient puisqu'ils s'agit de dépendances de Xorg), il faudra ajouter ce(s) paquet(s) au world.

----------

## BENJI

Voilà la ligne commenter dans world #x11-base/xorg-x11

69 paquet à supprimer

```
emerge -pDa --depclean | less

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 x11-base/xorg-x11

    selected: 7.4-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/bitmap

    selected: 1.0.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xgamma

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xlsclients

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xkill

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/smproxy

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-isas-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-sun-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xdpyinfo

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xrefresh

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xcmsdb

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

    selected: 1.0.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/sessreg

    selected: 1.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xf86dga

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-micro-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bh-type1

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/xcursor-themes

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/x11perf

    selected: 1.5.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xlsatoms

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/luit

    selected: 1.0.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-jis-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xdriinfo

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xwud

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xwininfo

    selected: 1.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/appres

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xinput

    selected: 1.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-dec-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xev

    selected: 1.0.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-sony-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xvinfo

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xpr

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xbacklight

    selected: 1.1.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-misc-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xmodmap

    selected: 1.0.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xsetmode

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xhost

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xkbevd

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xwd

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xkbutils

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXxf86dga

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xcursorgen

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-util

    selected: 1.1.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-alias

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   794

Packages in world:    77

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    725

Number to remove:     69

```

Voilà !

----------

## xaviermiller

xorg-server est plus light que xorg-x11 (moins de fontes, services, ...)

de mon côté, j'ai gardé xorg-x11, comme suggéré par le manuel.

Pourquoi te gène-t-il ?

----------

## BENJI

En rien.

Je voulais faire le ménage dans mon world et j'en avais deux donc un de trop en toute logique.

Maintenant magic banana à l'air de dire qu'il n'est pas utile de l'avoir donc je m'interroge et j'attends qu'il me réponde.

Merci pour l'info je savais pas que c'était spécifié dans le manuel !

----------

## Biloute

x11-base/xorg-x11 c'est utilise si tu veux lancer lancer X avec son Window manager par default qui est twm ou d'autres WM comme fvwm qui en ont besoin.

Par contre si tu veux uniquement KDE, x11-base/xorg-x11 ne sert à rien puisque c'est KDE qui s'occupe de ses propres dépendances avec X.

Par exemple tu as xbacklight qui sert à gérer la luminosité de l'écran en mode console. C'est inutile si tu as un laptop dont les touches fn+la touche qui va bien tourne par default et encore moins si tu as un desktop dont l'écran possède son propre controleur de luminosité.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Je voulais faire le ménage dans mon world et j'en avais deux donc un de trop en toute logique.
> 
> Maintenant magic banana à l'air de dire qu'il n'est pas utile de l'avoir donc je m'interroge et j'attends qu'il me réponde.

 

Décidément, je ne suis pas clair. Je retente. J'entends par "faire le ménage dans mon world", enlever les lignes qui ne devraient pas y figurer. En aucun cas, supprimer les logiciels associés (pour cela il y a 'emerge --depclean' que tu peux lancer une fois le world nettoyé). Comment "nettoyer le world" ? En lisant les lignes une à une et en se demandant à chaque fois "Est-ce que je l'utilise 'directement' (et non comme dépendance d'un autre logiciel)". Ainsi, à moins que tu n'utilise X directement (ce qui m'étonnerait grandement), il n'a pas à y figurer. 'emerge --depclean' ne supprimera pas X pour autant puisque d'autre logiciels que tu utilises directement (et qui demeurent donc dans ton world) ont X comme dépendance. Si tu ne supprimes que des logiciels qui sont des dépendances d'autres, 'emerge --depclean' ne devrait strictement rien désinstaller. On pourrait donc penser que l'on pourrait remplacer la précédente question par "Y a-t-il une autre ligne dans mon world qui a ce logiciel en dépendance ?"... et il y a même des utilitaires qui procèdent ainsi automatiquement. Toutefois, ce n'est pas une bonne idée. Car si tu utilises directement un logiciel ET un autre qui en dépend, alors, si dans le futur tu décides de supprimer le second (disons que tu as découvert une alternative qui te convient mieux), 'emerge --depclean' supprimerait le premier (que utilises toujours). Est-ce plus clair ?

----------

## geekounet

Un logiciel utilisant X ne dépendra jamais du serveur X, mais seulement des libs client X qui lui sont nécessaires, étant donné qu'il peut très bien tourner sur un serveur X distant, un serveur X en local n'étant donc pas obligatoire ni requis. Donc si tu veux conserver ton serveur X, il faut laisser xorg-server (ou plus généralement xorg-x11, mais c'est déconseillé, xorg-x11 est là à des fins de compatibilité avec l'ancien X monolothitique et n'est pas censé rester éternellement dans portage) dans ton fichier world, parce que rien ne l'a en dépendance.

----------

